# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Lịch Trình, Địa Điểm Vui Chơi,...du lịch Đà Lạt

## hangnt

Du lịch một mình (nên đi từ 2 người trở lên , do đặc trưng của Đà Lạt là lạnh nên bạn sẽ cảm thấy ấm cúng hơn ) với 3 ngày ở Đà Lạt, bạn sẽ làm gì ? Bạn sẽ chọn cách khám phá Đà Lạt với những điểm đến quen thuộc hay đi theo ngẫu hứng. Những gạch đầu dòng qua kinh nghiệm của một "du khách bụi" có thể giúp bạn có một kế hoạch cho chuyến đi của mình.

Bạn đã từng nghe tên: Thung Lũng Tình Yêu, Đồi Thông Hai Mộ, Thác Prenn và thác các kiểu ở Đà Lạt. Hãy mạnh dạn gạch những điạ danh này ra khỏi danh sách điểm đến trừ khi bạn là người hoàn toàn chưa biết Đà Lạt, thì nên đi cho đỡ ấm ức. Những địa danh lừng lẫy này bây giờ đã bị biến dạng và không còn nên thơ như bạn tưởng nữa .

Không thích ồn ào, thì bạn cũng không nên đến Đà Lạt vào mùa lễ hội, nếu thực sự muốn biết Đà Lạt ra sao. Mùa lễ, Đà Lạt hơi xô bồ và gần như mất hết dáng vẻ sơn nữ hoang dã của mình. Thêm nữa, tìm ra chỗ nghỉ trọ trong thời điểm này quả là điều không tưởng, nếu bạn không đặt trước cả tháng.

Và các cách để bạn đến Đà Lạt mà không phí thời gian

Phương tiện: giá vé tháng 1/2012 là 180.000đ 1 lượt ghế ngồi và 200.000đ 1 lượt ghế nằm.

Đi xe Thành Bưởi. Nên đi chuyến 11, 12 giờ đêm để đến nơi là khoảng 5,6 giờ sáng, đỡ tốn một đêm khách sạn, lại vừa có dịp ngắm Đà Lạt mù sương sáng sớm. Nhớ gọi cho xe trước vài tiếng để đặt chỗ. Tới Đà Lạt sẽ có xe nhỏ đưa rước tận nơi. ( nếu ai đó không thích thì đặt chuyến 1 h chiều lê Đà Lạt là 8h tối , dạo 1 vòng fố đi bộ ( chỉ mở từ 7h - 10 tối vào thứ 7 và CN , ra đây ăn nhớ hỏi giá trước , không thì ăn xong là bị chém như chơi, rồi sau đó lấy phòng khách sạn và ngủ 1 giấc lấy sức cho ngày mai )

Hoặc jờ có thêm lựa chọn là xe Phương Trang hoặc Mai Linh cũng chất lượng và giá cả tương đương nhau !!!

Chỗ ở: Có hai dạng để chọn lựa

Khách sạn thông thường: Một số khách sạn ở khu trung tâm Hòa Bình ( khu vực đường Nam Kì , Nguyễn Chí Thanh hay Phan Bội Châu , nếu thuê phòng ở khu Phan Đình Phùng hay 3/2 thì phải đi bộ rất xa mới ra đc khu vực chợ Đà Lạt ) giá cả khá ổn, từ 150.000 đồng đến 300.000 đồng/ phòng 2 đến 3 người. Mùa vắng khách cứ mạnh dạn mà trả giá. Nhớ coi phòng trước rồi hãy quyết định.

Khách sạn dạng biệt thự:Có nhiều biệt thự ngoài rìa thành phố cho thuê phòng, giá khoảng 200.000 đồng 400.000 đồng/ngày. Một dạng khách sạn có phòng gỗ khá ấm cúng như Khách sạn Bích Đào trên đường Triệu Việt Vương giá khoảng 350.000 đồng/ngày/phòng 2 người.


Phương tiện di chuyển ở Đà Lạt: Bạn cứ hỏi thuê xe máy ngay khách sạn bạn ở. 80.000 đồng/xe số, 120.000 đồng/xe ga (chưa đổ xăng)

Taxi Đà Lạt có rất nhiều hãng. Nếu đi đông và chỉ đi trong phố thì bạn nên chọn taxi. Từ điểm này đến điểm khác chỉ khoảng 15.000 đồng, chia ra giữa cả nhóm vẫn còn rẻ.

*Lịch trình chi tiết*

*Ngày 1*: 5 giờ đến nơi - lấy phòng - tắm rửa nghỉ ngơi.

7 giờ : lười mấy cũng phải dậy đi ăn sáng - ghé quán Tùng uống café nghe nhạc Lê Uyên Phương cho có "hơi hướm" Đà Lạt.

9 giờ: lấy xe và bắt đầu hành trình. Chạy một vòng quanh hồ Xuân Hương khởi động. ( Mua 1 bản đồ tại khách sạn giá 10.000đ, bạn sẽ cần đến nó rất nhiều )

Đi Lang Biang: đến chân núi có hai cách lựa chọn: leo núi hoặc đi xe jeep ( tùy mục đích đến Lang Biang của mỗi người , 1 xe bao trọn là 180 000 nghìn , nếu đi lẻ thì phải chờ xe đủ 6 người mỗi người 40 000 nghìn tiền xe , đi hết chừng 15 phút là lên đỉnh , còn những bạn thích leo núi ( thật ra cũng ko phải là leo núi mà là đi theo đường nhựa đã đc làm sẵn khoảng 7 - 8 Km j đó hết chừng 1h30' mới lên tới đỉnh ) Đường lên đỉnh núi rất thú vị: hai bên là thông và hoa dại, tha hồ làm dáng. Bạn có thể nhờ tài xế xe jeep dừng bất cứ chỗ nào tùy thích, nếu đã bao trọn chuyến xe.

12 giờ trưa: ăn cơm.

Sau đó quay về, chạy thẳng ra Phân viện sinh học Đà Lạt trên đường về.

Mua vé vào cửa 10000 đồng/người. Xưa đây là 1 tu viện đá nằm biệt lập trên đồi. Nếu lên đúng mùa đông hoa trạng nguyên nở đỏ dọc đường lên rất đẹp.

16 giờ30: về thành phố ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi.

20giờ: lên Cung Tơ Chiều nghe nhạc. Bà chủ quán hơi lập dị một tí, nhưng lên Đà Lạt mà chưa ghé Cung Tơ Chiều cũng hơi …uổng. Vào quán nhớ tắt chuông di động, đi nhẹ nói khẽ cười mỉm. Lúc lên có thể để xe ở nhà, đi taxi lên.

11giờ đêm: Đi bộ về ( thường 10h là Đà Lạt vắng người cực kì , nếu về trễ như vậy thì nên đi nhóm 3-4 bạn trở lên vì lúc này đường khá vắng , và lạnh cực kỳ ) Đêm Đà Lạt lúc ấy mênh mang và xinh đẹp kinh khủng. Dọc đường là những ngôi biệt thự im ắng, hai bên đường trồng đầy hoa cúc trắng.

Sau đó có thể tạt ra hồ uống sữa nóng ( đây là 1 đặc điểm của Đà Lạt ) ăn khoai nướng tùy theo … bạn có buồn ngủ hay chưa. Đặc biệt có món bánh mì xíu mại rất ngon bán ngay chỗ từ trên phố đi bộ xuôi xuống vòng xoay gần hồ.

*Ngày 2*: Sáng chạy xe ra đèo Prenn dạo. Quãng đèo này cực đẹp (nhưng nhớ giữ tay lái cho vững). Dạo chán thì vòng xuống hồ Tuyền Lâm.

Thuê thuyền ra đảo. Một chiếc khứ hồi là 300.000 đồng, nên rủ thêm các hành khách quanh đó thuê chung để tiết kiệm. Nếu không thích đi thuyền hặc để tiết kiệm thì có thể đi vòng bờ hồ ( rẽ trái ) vì người ta mới lám 1 con đường ra đảo 

Ra đảo thì cứ tự nhiên thưởng thức thịt rừng. Nhớ mang theo tấm bạt trải ngồi cho vui. Cảnh đẹp, tha hồ tạo dáng.

Trưa thuê võng 7.000 đồng/ giờ mắc giữa hai cây thông nằm ngủ.

14 giờ: đi Trúc Lâm Thiền Viện. Đi cáp treo ngắm cảnh thành phố và rừng thông (50.000 đồng/ vé khứ hồi)
( Nếu không muốn nghỉ trưa thì bạn có thể rút ngắn thời gian và đi thác Datanla ... có trò trượt thác đã lắm ... 35 000 vé khú hồi ... thử 1 lần đẻ thấy cảm giác mạnh , sẵn tiện ngắm thác chảy cuồn cuộn luôn )

16 giờ30: lên Domain de Marie (Nhà thờ Mai Anh hiện nay)

18giờ: Lang thang xuống khu chợ Âm Phủ ăn hàng. Nhưng đừng dại mà ăn ốc nhé, sẽ bị chém đẹp đấy.

Sau đó là tiết mục đi café: Artista, Cỏ Hồng hay bất cứ quán nào trên phố café. Indoor ấm áp, outdoor thì nhìn thấy một Đà Lạt mênh mông. Khuya rủ nhau đi ăn bắp nướng, xôi gà cũng thú vị.

Ngày 3: Gọi điện đặt xe về chuyến 12 giờ đêm.

Đi Trường Cao Đẳng Sư phạm Đà Lạt ( ở đây có ngôi nhà Cong ... cứ lên xem rồi biết , lưu ý trường chỉ cho tham quan sau 11h trưa ) . Nếu thích thì bạn có thể tham quan ĐH Đà Lạt , đc mệnh danh là ngôi trường thơ mộng nhất VN . Đi hồ Suối Vàng , thung lũng suối Vàng ( cũng tương tự như Thung Lũng Tình Yêu , nhưng đẹp hơn rất nhiều ) .

Dọc đường có nhiều nhà vườn trồng hoa, cứ mạnh dạn vào xin chụp hình, bạn chẳng mua gì cũng không sao. Nhưng tốt nhất là mua ít hoa cho đẹp lòng cả đôi đàng, và … đẹp cả phòng khách sạn.

Đường đi Suối Vàng đẹp mê li, nên mang theo đồ ăn và bạt trải, thích chỗ nào dừng lại picnic chỗ đó luôn.

Đường về thì hãy thả cương cho chiếc xe của bạn biến thành một “hiệp sĩ mù”, thích chạy đi đâu thì chạy. Đường ở Đà Lạt rất đẹp, thích hợp để đi dạo. Chiều về nhớ ghé thung lũng hoa đào của bác Mười Lời. Không có dịp ngắm đào thì sẽ có dịp ngắm những kì hoa dị thảo khác. Cứ xin vào vườn để bạn chụp hình thoải mái.

Chiều về trả xe sớm, đi dạo bộ những con đường dẫn từ hồ lên nhà thờ Con Gà. Ghé vào Nhà thờ một chút để thấy lòng lắng lại sau những ngày rong chơi.

Ăn uống xong đâu đó kéo nhau ra thuê xe đạp đôi chạy quanh hồ, rồi ngồi ở Thanh Thủy, phía rìa gần hồ vừa run vừa uống trà mật ong.

Trở về thu xếp đồ đạc đâu đó, vác ba lô ra café cóc ngồi chơi, đợi xe đến rước ( xe Thành Bưởi sẽ đến đón bạn tận nơi  , đặt vé trước khoảng 1 tiếng )

6 giờ sáng hôm sau bạn đã có mặt ở Sài Gòn.

*Vài chú ý khác*

- Nếu có thể, buổi tối bạn nhớ chạy xe lên đồi ngắm Đà Lạt lên đèn, sương đêm giăng mờ rất lãng mạn. Rồi tranh thủ xắp xếp chu đáo 1 vài tiếng ghé qua tham quan vườn hoa TP hay ga Đà LẠt , Dinh 3 ( Dinh 1 và 2 đang tu sửa không tham quan được ) ... 

- Ai cũng bảo đồ ăn Đà Lạt ngon rẻ. Bạn nên mạnh dạn hỏi người bản xứ, sẽ được tư vấn món bạn yêu thích . ( sẽ có 1 topic hướng dẫn tận tình về những nơi nên ăn ở đây )

- Đừng quên chuẩn bị cho mình … những người bạn đường lý tưởng để chia sẻ cảm xúc.

*Những nơi không nên đi :*

- Hồ than thở ( vào đây xong tha hồ mà than thở ) , Thác Cam Ly : do những người dân sống 2 bên thiếu ý thức xả rác bừa bãi làm mất mỹ quan và gây mùi hôi thối !

- mấy anh xe thồ mồi chài mua dâu ở gần khu vực Thung Lũng Tình Yêu .


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## lunas2

kinh nghiệm bổ ích

----------


## toidi.net

Bài viết thật chi tiết. Nếu ai cần thêm thông tin về nhà nghỉ giá rẻ ở Đà Lạt thì xem qua bài viết này của mình nhé
Nhà nghỉ giá rẻ ở Đà Lạt

Chúc các bạn đi chơi Đà Lạt vui vẻ

----------


## huyanhvcb

Mình đã tham khảo lịch trình của bạn. Rất phù hợp với bọn mình, mình sẽ sử dụng lịch trình này trong chuyến đi Đà Lạt tháng sau.
Cảm ơn bạn rất nhiều

----------

